# Mantis Photo Gallery - everyone contribute!



## 13ollox

Hi peeps ,

After a suggestion from nympho . ive decided to scrap the whole pay entry thing . i wanted something that people would of worked towards but then again it might put some people in some kind of real engagement to win and that would be unfair .

rules are that it must be your own photos . so not stealing other peoples . if people complain it will be further investigated.

sorry to Christian and mantis keeper and nympho who i asked to be my judges but the page has been made so everybody can now take a vote . obvisiously you can still comment and choose your fave .

How to vote .

Simply click on the image in the gallery you want to view, and then rate it out of 5 in the vote option, below the photo.

thank you to ian for making this site : www.insectstore.com/mantidgallery



> Okay, I have made a small gallery which gives the option for REGISTERED users to vote. Will require those posting AND voting to sign up....altho if admin could get to the database, would be able to copy across the SQL so no one needed to sign up...but will only take you a few mintues.You will need to upload your photo on the appropriate catagory, and need to CREATE a thumbnail, of 90x90 pixels (or under.) Obviosuly creating a thumbnail will mean you will get more interest in your photos, if you don't upload a thumbnail, a test image will appear in its place. You will see what I mean when you get to it


hope this is clear . sorry if it isnt but i'm absolutly shatterd at this moment in time. if there is something you dont understand just post a comment !

thanks for your time and hope you enjoy the competition !

Neil


----------



## rlechols

Hi,

I've tried to post a photo for the competition, but no luck. I must be doing something wrong. Is it just coincidence that no one else has posted a photo yet either?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

hi,

nah i've posted a few, i think they just need to be reviewed first

if we put a photo up and then want to ammend something about the post is that possible?


----------



## Ian

Okay, I have changed the permissions so I think you can all upload...sorry about that!


----------



## Techuser

How many pics can each one send?


----------



## 13ollox

as many as you want too ! but not vast amounts that they take over the whole board ! lol

Neil


----------



## rlechols

Hi all,

I just want to encourage all of you to enter photos in the mantid photography competition! I uploaded a bunch of my pics today and noticed there weren't many entries yet. Keep them coming!!


----------



## chris_photo

How long does this contest run?

I have a few pics and I plan on shooting more.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

maybe it should just be ongoing , but with a leaderboard that's occasionally updated


----------



## Ian

Okay, well hope this wasn't to much of a rash decision I made  

I kinda scapped the idea of a photo comp for now...there wasn't a huge amount of interest, and there was no conclusion on prizes, etc. So, I deleted all current photo entries, and changed it to an all over public photo contribution database.

Thought as so many people like to share their photos, why not share them in one place. So, those who had already signed up, you can still login with your details, and post your photos in the correct species gallery. If you are unsure, then most them in the miscellaneous gallery, and will get someone to speciate them. Those who haven't signed up and posted anything, then get your butt over and share some of your photos with the rest of us!

Same link, www.insectstore.com/mantidgallery


----------



## Orin

What about maintaining votes for the best photo?


----------



## Ian

That could be done, although like an account programmed poll, on this type of gallery I think users can vote as many times as they want....I could try and find a mod to fix this though. Found one for the auto-thumbnailer.


----------



## exboyz04

Ok im the new boy today and thought i would post some Mantid pics for you here, took them all by myself and boy did i take hundreds of pics just to get these few lol, but here they are, first 2 pics are of my 2 *Orchid Mantis* and they are doing really well so far, and the other is of a *African Mantis *i think, but the place i go it from doesnt know what it is, thats the last picture.


----------



## Rick

The last pic is not an african mantis just so you know.


----------



## rlechols

Nice pictures-what equipment are you using?


----------



## yen_saw

Very nice Macro! You have a nice camera with macro. The mantis on last pic looks like Miomantis sp.


----------



## exboyz04

[SIZE=12pt]*Rick Hi,*[/SIZE] :arrow:

Thanks for letting me know about the last mantis pic, been trying to find out what it could be, bought it at a shop but I think they must have gave me the wrong name, any ideas what it could be.

Michael :idea: :mrgreen:

[SIZE=12pt]*Rlechols Hi,*[/SIZE]

:arrow: The first picture is taken with a Cannon 350D- 60mm macro.

The next 2 pictures are taken with a camera im using Canon PowerShot G5, 5.0 Mega pixels. Lens 7.2-28.8mm 1.2.0-3-0… had it on a portrait setting, also a close up setting that looks like a tulip. Had natural lighting from the sun with the background far away as possible.

Hope that helps you, im know expert as not read the manual yet lol, so I have to learn what the other settings mean.

Thanks Michael:mrgreen:

:idea:


----------



## exboyz04

> Very nice Macro! You have a nice camera with macro. The mantis on last pic looks like Miomantis sp.


*[SIZE=12pt]yen_saw[/SIZE]*

Thanks man, i will have to make some changes to my website as lots of people have said its not a African, but i bought it as a african lol, thanks for you help, have a great day mate,

Michael


----------



## Ian

Wonderful photos Michael, make sure you post them in the gallery!


----------



## exboyz04

:? *[SIZE=12pt]Sorry Ian,[/SIZE]* been looking around and for the life of me i cant find the gallery, can you point or shove me in the right direction mate so i can post more pics.

cheers

michael :roll:


----------



## Ian

It is in my signature, and in the first post in the topic!

www.insectstore.com/mantidgallery

Cheers!


----------



## Veggie

Sorry if this was already posted and I missed it, but is there a deadline for turning in photos?


----------



## Ian

No, it has been made into a general photo galley, as opposed to a competition.


----------



## Veggie

Oh okay thank you


----------



## ponchot

Two wild Chinese Mantis's I saw this past summer:


----------



## nepenthes_ak

seeing as this is a photogalerie this will be my only mantis photo

*for now!*


----------



## timp

This is my Giant Asian mantis although he's only quite small at the moment. Sorry its not a full shot, the tripod was being less cooperative than the mantis. I'll try and get some better photos of him later





Click to enlarge


----------



## Luke

Heres a couple of my mantis photos











The gongylus is eating a zebra spider which happened to run past whilst I was photographing it..


----------



## Ian

Beautiful photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## timp

Luke, what species is the second one?


----------



## Luke

timp, its a Gongylus gongylodes, also known as the wandering violin mantis or Indian rose mantis.


----------



## timp

They all look really cool. I got my first and so far only mantis recently. admitted not knowing much about them. I had no idea there was so much variety, I thought they would all look pretty much the same but it would seem theres loads


----------



## Diabla

my tattoo  

also i have a new orchid mantis, so i will be taking some pictures soon.


----------



## Luke

Just took a couple of photos of my idolos,
















Inicidentally as you can see this females eyes are quite dark pink, is that a sign of ill health (as in other species)? Its still catching food fine and seems quite active.. :?


----------



## Ian

What beautiful photos Luke, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Diabla

ohhhhhhhhh i love those photos.


----------



## Rick

> Inicidentally as you can see this females eyes are quite dark pink, is that a sign of ill health (as in other species)? Its still catching food fine and seems quite active.. :?


Never heard of that being an indicator of ill health in any species. Looks fine to me.


----------



## Ian

I believe that dark eyes doesn't indicate illness.

I thought that the darked pigment was released into the eye when light levels are fairly low.


----------



## Luke

Ah good, I thought she was ok but I just had to clarify. I thought eyes going dark was sometimes a bad sign as I had a sphrodo who died soon after its eyes went very dark. Not a great foundation for this belief I know... :roll:


----------



## OGIGA

I finally got around to it! Here's my mantis at L3 (if that means 2 molts):







By the way, can someone ID this for me? Thanks.


----------



## padkison

I like taking pictures of my mantids; hope you like looking at them.

Wide Arm Mantis - Adult Female






Peruvian species - nymph






Wide Arm Mantis - Adult Male


----------



## anthony2001a

Here's one of my Orchid Mantids, from Yen Saw:


----------



## padkison

African Budwing adult male


----------



## OGIGA

Those are some large eyes! Nice pictures!


----------



## padkison

Nigerian Flower Mantis











Asian Giant Female






African Budwing Female &amp; Male


----------



## stevesm

I have to say guys, great pics. I'm loving it!


----------



## Slan




----------



## padkison

Asian Giant eating White-Faced Bumblebee






L4 Ghost Mantis


----------



## padkison

Pseudovates sp (Peru) adult male


----------



## Luke




----------



## padkison




----------



## Luke

Not great quality but a good pose...


----------



## padkison

L5 Ghosts











L3 Wide Arm






L1 Wide Arms






Adult Pseudovates peruviana female - Green Wings


----------



## ronnyreagan

Just took these last night


----------



## captainmerkin

heres my baby orchid mantis....


----------



## chris_photo

Please ID this mantis.

Great photo too!


----------



## Ian

It's an Idolomantis Diabolica (Devils flower mantis).

Wonderful species. Have some for sale at the moment if you are interested!


----------



## Rick




----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Is there any way to surprise your mantis/ds to make them go into the spectacular threat pose, so I can photo wings?  

Great pics Sal, never seen a mantis' chompers that close up before, they look really complicated!

Thanks, Jonny.


----------



## Ben.M

Amazing pic's everyone   Well done 8)


----------



## captainmerkin

heres my latest:







ghost, this one has changed to camoflaged colouration for some reason!






My new Idolomantis (many thanks Ian she? is a beauty)






my little last surviving chinese doesnt really do much this fella






Extosasma 1st Instar, also lives with a 2nd instar (eating rose currently, M.Spectre)






one from elsewhere but I look after these ladies (Phyllium Giaganties)


----------



## Birdfly

A few of my prized specimens,

_Plistospilota guineensis_

Adult female.











Adult male






Close up of ninth instar, female nymph feeding on a cockroach






_Tarachodula pantherina_

Nymphs [sorry bout quality]





















_Idolomantis diabolica_

Adult female
















Deimatic display from late instar nymph






_Hierodula majuscula_





















_Rhombodera fusca_

Feeding and mating and feeding again!!
















male






female











Green phase nymphs











_Deroplatys desiccata_

Female











Pre copulation






male


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Wow that first one, Plistospilota guineensis is a beast! Its must be getting on for 25cm!


----------



## Birdfly

I wish, nah shes about 10-11cm, they can get to 12 cm and i'm inclined to believe it.


----------



## mobilmom

I would also like to know what type of camera and lens you are using.


----------



## Birdfly

Hi, the camera is a Kodak easyshare DX6340, it has a 4x optical zoom which isn't good enough for the small nymphs, needs lots of bright light, but it'll do the larger mantids justice, cheers.


----------



## Andyfrog321

Malaysian Shield mantis (Rhombodera basalis) eating a big mealworm. by Andyfrog321, on Flickr


----------



## Andyfrog321

Budwing Mantis. by Andyfrog321, on Flickr


----------



## Andyfrog321

Leaf mantis poses. by Andyfrog321, on Flickr


----------



## Andyfrog321

Leaf mantis eye 1 by Andyfrog321, on Flickr


----------



## Andyfrog321

Leaf mantis eye 3 by Andyfrog321, on Flickr


----------



## Andyfrog321

Jeweled flower mantis by Andyfrog321, on Flickr


----------



## Andyfrog321

Alien pose by Andyfrog321, on Flickr


----------



## Andyfrog321

Compound eye by Andyfrog321, on Flickr


----------



## hibiscusmile

Doesn't really matter to my what kind of camera you give me, shots will still look the same :{


----------



## sporeworld

Do you have a smart phone? My mom is about as anti-tech as you can get, but she takes fabulous pictures with her iphone. I can get pretty darn good ones with the ipad, as well. It's all automatic - even the focus.


----------



## warpdrive

I'm still amazed at how this thread from 2007 is alive when half my threads from 2010 are gone due to the server reset or change.

Awesome old photos I got to look at, so it was great.

Harry


----------



## sporeworld

+1


----------



## yen_saw

+2

I will play.

Violin mom and baby






Spilomantis occipitalis mating pair


----------



## agent A

wow those guys r tiny yen!  

what can the adults eat?


----------



## yen_saw

agent A said:


> wow those guys r tiny yen!
> 
> what can the adults eat?


I feed them house flies and small crickets.


----------



## agent A

what can the L1 eat?


----------



## yen_saw

agent A said:


> what can the L1 eat?


springtail or silverfish/fire brats hatchling.


----------



## Bartek

there is no chance to feed them by the drosphila m ?

how big adults are ?


----------



## yen_saw

Bartek said:


> there is no chance to feed them by the drosphila m ?
> 
> how big adults are ?


yeah no chance. Adult is less than one inch.


----------



## Bryce08

I like that gongy picture Yen  

Im still waiting on my violin ooth to hatch....starting to think its not going to


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks Bryce  Reminiscing old pic for me


----------

